# P&S Camera - 10 to 12 k



## Devrath_ND (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys I need your buying advice for the following requirements..

*What's your budget?*
 10-12k

*Camera type?*
 Point and Shoot

*Body Style?*
 Compact

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
 Group Photos, indoor photos, mechanical parts, landscapes

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
 indoors/low light

*Video?*
 occasional

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
 Have used sony cameras in the past

*From where will you be buying?*
 Online/Local store


----------



## nac (Nov 11, 2013)

Ixus 255
wx150


----------



## kaz (Nov 12, 2013)

For a little more you can have the Nikon P330. I personally don't own it but reviews suggest that picture quality is great. Check it if you don't have any problem with its 5x optical zoom.


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 13, 2013)

canon ixus 255..  recently purchased .. nice camera with good IQ .. quite compact..


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys I was not able to decide and buy due to my exams.. I would like to learn about photography and addition of manual controls would be great.

Help me chose one among these or better in this price range..
Canon IXUS 255
Sony WX150
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25


----------



## srkmish (Nov 29, 2013)

Pick the panasonic Tz25. It has the best IQ among all panasonic tz series and definitely better than the other 2 mentioned.


----------



## nac (Nov 29, 2013)

If you want manual controls, there is not  lot of cameras available in this price range. 
TZ25 - only if you can find it in available in this price range (there was an offer in snapdeal, I think. Check that out...)
SX160/SX170 - If you can live with the slow performance.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 30, 2013)

TZ25 costs Rs. 9632 on snapdeal and thinking of ordering it via COD.. Shall I go ahead with it ?


----------



## srkmish (Nov 30, 2013)

Devrath_ND said:


> TZ25 costs Rs. 9632 on snapdeal and thinking of ordering it via COD.. Shall I go ahead with it ?



Go ahead :thumbup:


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2013)

Better grab it before it goes out of stock...


----------

